# [postfix] fichier log / mail.info

## diosim

Bonjour,

j'aurais voulu avoir quelques renseignements, j'utilise postfix dans une entreprise, j'ai remarqué pour un utilisateur une absence de mails reçu toute une après midi, or je vois ces emails dans les fichiers logs, 

comment peux ont réinjecter les emails dans sa boite?

```
Mar 22 17:40:26 linux postfix/qmgr[6375]: 55BED880E5: from=<xxx@xxx.com>, size=8270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Mar 22 17:40:26 linux postfix/qmgr[6375]: B88468822B: from=<xxx@xxx.com>, size=1657, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Mar 22 17:40:26 linux postfix/smtpd[12131]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Mar 22 17:40:26 linux postfix/local[12132]: 55BED880E5: to=<xxx@xxx.com>.org>, relay=local, delay=2.5, delays=1.9/0.52/0/0.15, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail)

Mar 22 17:40:26 linux postfix/qmgr[6375]: 55BED880E5: removed
```

Cdt

----------

## guilc

Postfix a fait correctement son boulot : les mails ont étés transmis à procmail. Il  n'en a donc plus aucune trace.

La piste à suivre est de trouver ce qu'en a fait procmail. Voir les logs de procmail.

----------

